# LoZ four swords anniversery up for download!



## ShinyLatios (Sep 28, 2011)

It's up for download on DSi.
It's not up yet for 3DS though (thanks Zaertix!)

SOURCE: DSi shop channel.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 28, 2011)

Not up for 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Depressing. Hopefully later today. -gets off at 1:30 LET IT BE HERE-


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2011)

I rage at this. I do not own a DSi. *YET.*


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 28, 2011)

When is this four swords due?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2011)

Up in Australia. Looks like a DS game.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 28, 2011)

It's due out today. I was totally flabbergasted that I forgot the date haha!


----------



## prowler (Sep 28, 2011)

According to Nintendolife's Twitter, it's up for Europe (so that'll include Australia too) but America is in a few hours.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2011)

Downloading it on my 3DS now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 28, 2011)

cannot wait to play later


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh damn, I'm on the train now, if I knew I'd have downloaded it on both handhelds before I left.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully they'll release out here in the USA if they already released the DSi version out here then its only a matter of time for the 3DS version, I hope its released by 2AM!!! Fingers Crossed! lol


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, just downloaded to my 3DS, going to give it a spin later


----------



## lostdwarf (Sep 28, 2011)

Legend of Zelda
Four Swords Anniversary Edition
UK

downloading right now!!!!  so excited, I missed this game when it came out so I am really looking forward to playing it.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 28, 2011)

People failed to mention that it's currently NOT available on any US channels, DSi or 3DS. I'm staring at the DSi shop right now, searching "Zelda" and NOTHING comes up. :/

EDIT: searched around, found a time frame. it says 4:00 to 5:00 EST, so that's UTC-5 hours. it's 7:35PM right now, less 5, that's 2:35PM. i've got an hour and a half worth of wait, maybe more, but definitely tonight. be getting it on both my XL and 3DS.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

>Not US

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing on the US eShop.

Now I wonder why I never purchased a Japanese 3DS in the first place.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 28, 2011)

It's supposed to be a global lauch, and we're around 5 hours ahead of the states, here in the UK.

I got my down, on both my DSi and 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually I downloaded them simultaneously from the E-shop and the DSi Shop, the e-Shop was considerably faster.


----------



## Coto (Sep 28, 2011)

Oww, and I just sold my DSi two days ago. =(

Enjoy the game for me, tempers!


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

its not for USA Dsi users only europe, im waiting for NoA nintendo twitter to say the go on dl the game


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 28, 2011)

I dont see it on my DSi XL


----------



## xile6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not here on us tx 3ds but its 10am here an most ds stuff happens at 9pm gere or 7pm ca time.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 28, 2011)

YES! it's up! downloading as I type


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

I've just downloaded it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably play tomorrow while on my way to Birmingham.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 28, 2011)

Im prolly doing something stupid and missing something obvious but on the boss where you have to 



Spoiler



dash attack it into the ice wall. The 2nd form of that i cant beat because the game is telling me to attack the color thats appropriate to the character your controlling, which is fine i understand that but everytime i switch character the enemies "weak" colour changes so im using link, the enmies weak spot is red, i switch to red and the enemy siwtches back to green >.< WTF do i do?!


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Just downloaded it and so far I'm liking it.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just downloading it now, I just wish it was in 3D.

I'll post later about the game.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 28, 2011)

It's up! Downloaded


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Sep 28, 2011)

It's available in the US shop now!  I'm downloading it to my DSI XL.


----------



## bowser (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got it on my USA 3DS! Does anyone know what the play time is for the single player campaign?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 28, 2011)

finished the first dungeon! my friend with a DSi won't update cuz he's worried about his Acekard


----------



## rsyss (Sep 28, 2011)

i tried to download but it requires that i update my dsi

if i do it, will i lose my acekard functions?

thanks


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 28, 2011)

rsyss said:
			
		

> i tried to download but it requires that i update my dsi
> 
> if i do it, will i lose my acekard functions?
> 
> thanks


make sure your acekard is on the latest update first and you'll be fine.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

How do I save?


----------



## hkz8000 (Sep 28, 2011)

is download play the same as single card play?


----------



## rsyss (Sep 28, 2011)

is akaio 1.8.8 enough? or do i have to install something inside my flash card?

thx


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 28, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> How do I save?
> when you finish a stage it saves automatically
> QUOTE(hkz8000 @ Sep 28 2011, 08:17 PM) is download play the same as single card play?


it is, but this game does not support download play, you need least two people with their own copy


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## xile6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Update just download it. Here in tx 12:5pm


----------



## bob_742 (Sep 28, 2011)

i have a question i have a regular ds so is there any way i can play it.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 28, 2011)

bob_742 said:
			
		

> i have a question i have a regular ds so is there any way i can play it.


No, only the Dsi and 3ds can play them.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it seriously only local download and play??!??!?!?!  Does Nintendo not know the internet exists?


----------



## holoflame (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished the main story, it's nice to play when you've got nothing else to do.


----------



## impizkit (Sep 28, 2011)

Those of us who dont own a DSi or 3DS get screwed by Nintendo. I have wanted to play this since original release but it didnt have single player then so I passed. Now that it has single player, I cant even BUY it to play. FU Nintendo, you have yet to give me a good reason to upgrade beyond the DS Lite.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 28, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> you have yet to give me a good reason to upgrade beyond the DS Lite.


3DS hacked to play backup, perhaps? x)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> Is it seriously only local download and play??!??!?!?!  Does Nintendo not know the internet exists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Jesus guys, shut up.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously though, local wireless only.  Nintendo missed the boat yet again.  When will any of us ever get 4 people in the same room with 3ds's or dsi's?  They had a great opportunity here to make something amazing out of this but it's just been added to the list of recent Nintendo let downs.


----------



## ferret7463 (Sep 28, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Those of us who dont own a DSi or 3DS get screwed by Nintendo. I have wanted to play this since original release but it didnt have single player then so I passed. Now that it has single player, I cant even BUY it to play. FU Nintendo, you have yet to give me a good reason to upgrade beyond the DS Lite.


yeah , I know your pain brother. I can't even play New Super Mario Wii on my NES. So i have no reason to upgrade either.They really suck dude.


----------



## Porobu (Sep 28, 2011)

downloaded on my 3ds. playing now


----------



## qlum (Sep 28, 2011)

the update for my ez-flash Vi required to install dsi update 1.43 required to install htis game broke my flascard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 28, 2011)

Downloaded it earlier, i had 5 mins before i needed to leave for work, thought i would quickly load it to make sure it works.... i was half an hour late for work


----------



## morphius (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone been able to find all four rupee shards on stage 1?  driving me CRAZY


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have anyone to play with. Playing Single player. *forever alone*


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is multiplayer Story mode ?? or just like singel player a puzzle maze thingy ??


----------



## Another World (Sep 28, 2011)

the problem i had with this game the first time around is that i never knew anyone to play it with. i'm having that same problem again. i had hoped for WFC gameplay but that didn't happen. if i wasn't so in love with the sodokuhax i would probably update my xl and play zelda with 1 other person (by force) but i don't think that is going to happen!

you can't deny how great it is to get a game for free. the 1 player update is great, at least i can finally enjoy this game, even if it is by myself. there is always that chance that i'll find someone with the game, someday.

-another world


----------



## regnad (Sep 28, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> Seriously though, local wireless only.  Nintendo missed the boat yet again.  When will any of us ever get 4 people in the same room with 3ds's or dsi's?  They had a great opportunity here to make something amazing out of this but it's just been added to the list of recent Nintendo let downs.



Sorry to hear you aren't getting your money's worth.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> elscorcho0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you are being sarcastic...


----------



## Godson777 (Sep 28, 2011)

I want this, but I have to update my DSi but I'm worried by doing that I might screw up my SuperCard DSTWO


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> I don't have anyone to play with. Playing Single player. *forever alone*



I know that feeling. I'm thankful that Nintendo took people like us into account for once and made a single player mode. I've already beaten Vaati but I look forward to playing with others. Worst case scenario I'll go down my local GAME store. They keep their demo model up to date with all the latest gear so I can go through a dungeon or two with the staff there


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It is unknown if they will remove it entirely or if it will be rereleased at a price after the time expires.


WRONG.

The announcement message on the DSi Shop clearly says that it will only be available until February 20, 2012.  It says nothing about only being free until then, it just says that the title will only be available for a limited time.

On topic, is it just me or does the game seem short?  After beating the Sea of Trees, are the two new levels the only other levels, obviously besides Vaati's palace or the boss fight or whatever?


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2011)

got the game on 1.4.3 still with sudokuhax 1.1 works great


----------



## elscorcho0 (Sep 29, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering I paid $249 for a 3DS that has only a few games worth buying, it is not free.  I like free stuff like everyone else and I'm not complaining about the price.  I'm complaining that Nintendo refuses to give gamers what they want.


----------



## Lily (Sep 29, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll have to walk me through your logic here.

What you paid for your 3DS has any relevance to this free game download how?

Nintendo didn't have to update this with single player and release it for free.

It's always bitch, bitch, bitch because you wanted x or y instead.

Shut up, download it, and enjoy it for what it is.

Don't complain to us that you were dumb enough to dish out $249 on a clearly sub-par piece of hardware that had no games in the pipeline.


----------



## Godson777 (Sep 29, 2011)

Not to sound desperate or anything... But, how do I upgrade my SuperCard DSTWO so that way I can update my DSi?


----------



## samethernet (Sep 29, 2011)

I've just downloaded it both on my DSI and 3DS

Now time to wait for the GBA ambassador games


----------



## elscorcho0 (Sep 29, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> elscorcho0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I don't mean to sound like I'm bitching.  I'm just posting my opinions of this release and how disappointed I am with Nintendo as of recent.  If you disagree or agree than I welcome it.  What I paid for the 3DS has relevance as I would not be able to play this without purchasing a 3ds or dsi.  I bought the 3DS for $249, was told games were coming out that still have not yet, they drop the price and start the ambassador program of more old games (better than nothing I guess).  I think it would be wrong to not put it into consideration and willfully be thankful for things that are sub par.  You can defend Nintendo and just be thankful that it is free, but if someone gave you their old trash for free it would still be trash.  Not to say that this game is trash, just not what I hoped it had the potential to be.  My bitching ends here.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 29, 2011)

Only local play? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, my little brother has a DSi...


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got it on both of my DSes (3DS and DSi). Hoping my friends around here also get it so we can play... Tux, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 29, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't mean to sound like I'm bitching.  I'm just posting my opinions of this release and how disappointed I am with Nintendo as of recent.  If you disagree or agree than I welcome it.  What I paid for the 3DS has relevance as I would not be able to play this without purchasing a 3ds or dsi.  I bought the 3DS for $249, was told games were coming out that still have not yet, they drop the price and start the ambassador program of more old games (better than nothing I guess).  I think it would be wrong to not put it into consideration and willfully be thankful for things that are sub par.  You can defend Nintendo and just be thankful that it is free, but if someone gave you their old trash for free it would still be trash.  Not to say that this game is trash, just not what I hoped it had the potential to be.  My bitching ends here.


Could be worse. How about this?


----------



## YayMii (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting a bunch of DSi-owners at my school to get this so we can have a 4 SWORDS PARTY! YEAH


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> elscorcho0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GYAHAHAH that!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

The game is utter bullshit. It's not free enough. I expect to be paid to download this!

That's my joke for today.


----------



## linuxGuru (Sep 29, 2011)

Godson777 said:
			
		

> Not to sound desperate or anything... But, how do I upgrade my SuperCard DSTWO so that way I can update my DSi?


http://filetrip.net/f25555-DSTWO-EOS-v1-11...-1-11-1-11.html


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

shit shit shit...Sudokuhax FINAL. I have yet to put on


----------



## Godson777 (Sep 29, 2011)

linuxGuru said:
			
		

> Godson777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just updated the DSTWO and the DSi, now I'm downloading the game even as I type!


----------



## Treflex (Sep 29, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> I rage at this. I do not own a DSi. *YET.*



GET A 3DS, YOU BOOB. kinda expensive still but BETTER THAN $250 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's a brand new system!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is possibly even worse :|


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Treflex said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:offtopic: few games in the 3DS's library warrant a purchase of that expensive of a system...

get a DSi XL..or get a 3DS if you're willing to fork out a buttload of cash and wait for better games to come along.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

Isn't it the same price as the xl. As you say a few games in the 3DS's growing library warrant a purchase.

Especially when most of the games that are warrant the purchase are coming soon . I didn't understand the logic...

About the game... 



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The game is utter bullshit. It's not free enough. I expect to be given the company!
> 
> That's my joke for today.



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, seriously it awesome.

Didn't  feel like commenting on the under par thing.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Treflex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut 3DS and DSi XL are evenly matched in price. $169.99 buddy!

In case you need to see:
http://www.gamestop.com/ds/consoles/ninten...xl-bronze/77224
http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/conso...smo-black/89379

There was a price drop not too long ago....


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The game is utter bullshit. It's not free enough. I expect to be paid to download this!
> 
> That's my joke for today.


You win "Post of the Day".

Your joke was successful.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet, let's see how enjoyable this game is single player.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

I think they took out the story...


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I think they took out the story...



 what?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I turned the game on and played the first level, there's no mention of the Picori Sword (The Four Sword), Vaati, Zelda's capture, or the splitting of Link into 4 individuals.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, Nintendo is a gaming company, not some social media bullshit. I'm glad they're staying behind, because gaming these days has become a joke. Every single person is a fucking critic who likes to whine because baby doesn't get what baby wants. Gaming has lost it's root, and it's going down the shitter.


----------



## Midna (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The game is utter bullshit. It's not free enough. I expect to be paid to download this!
> 
> That's my joke for today.


^Thread summarized


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 29, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> This is possibly even worse :|


Beat you to the punch there pal. Take a look a page back.


----------



## Lily (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the game first loads up, don't press "A".

You missed the entire opening story sequence.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Sep 29, 2011)

Question: wasn't this game re-made into the 4 swords game for the gamecube?


----------



## Midna (Sep 29, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Question: wasn't this game re-made into the 4 swords game for the gamecube?


No. That was a separate game with a separate storyline, just hijacking the concept of co-op multiplayer with 4 links


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2011)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry. The DS back when it was new had a similar problem of the lack of good games until the holiday season came around. We already see this holiday season looking to be packed with some good games.


----------



## Roman_42 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nintendo seems to be really generous these days.
Since I have the 3DS they gave away Excitebike 3D, 10 NES games and now 4 Swords and later we'll get the 10 GBA games for free.

Really nice.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 29, 2011)

Downloaded it on my 3DS and on the DSi XL and on 3 other DSi's (kids), 1 of them is Japanese, so i downloaded it to on the Japanese system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All working great / (I had to update all DSi systems to 1.4.3, but that is no problem cause AK2i works fine on 1.4.3

You can't join with a Japanese system on a EU system :/

You can join a game started on DSi with your 3DS


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 29, 2011)

Just beat the game.

Now I'm going to try for the Gold Keys, check out the Realm of Memories, and otherwise 100% the game!


----------



## bowser (Sep 29, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Just beat the game.
> 
> Now I'm going to try for the Gold Keys, check out the Realm of Memories, and otherwise 100% the game!


How long does the single player campaign last?


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 29, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Just beat the game.
> 
> Now I'm going to try for the Gold Keys, check out the Realm of Memories, and otherwise 100% the game!



Nearly done the gold keys, just need to finish off vaati (on standby at home lol), i would assume the coloured keys are still in the game so onto those next


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found out this morning -_-  I know, I'm an idiot...


----------



## gumgod (Sep 30, 2011)

Apparently not only am I late to this party, but I have to charge my 3DS before they will allow me to download it, *and it's plugged in*- That's just lame Nintendo.


----------



## MalayZN (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked it on gamecube the best!


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too oO Shit. I just started the game yesterday. Is it only these three levels and then vaatis castle ? I only have silver keys in two of them. How do I get gold keys ?


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 30, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Me too oO Shit. I just started the game yesterday. Is it only these three levels and then vaatis castle ? I only have silver keys in two of them. How do I get gold keys ?



after defeating vaati go back into the previous areas to get gold keys, the levels should be different, I assume you can then do the same again to get colored keys like in the GBA version.

There's another place "realm of memories" which appears after the first time you defeat vaati, that has three different areas in it too (this is not part of the original GBA version)


----------



## T3GZdev (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone know if i doenload it on my dsi will i still be able to download it on my 3DS?


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 30, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So after getting the gold keys and clearing the realm of memories, i should have 100% ?


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 30, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> jamesaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think so, I would assume (but have not confirmed) that there are colored keys to get after the gold keys (you get green, blue and red depending on the area). I am also guessing there is something you can only unlock with the medals/coins, but you can only get those in multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I really should google for info on this...)

Edit: just looked for my LTTP GBA cart to take a pic of the colored keys and I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bet I lent it to my brother and forgot about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit2: colored keys are in it, apparently they're called hero keys... Never knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also you need 3000 rupees At the end of the level for a gold key, and 4000/5000 for hero key (not sure if 4 or 5 there), you must have the previous key first.
There's also an unlock for getting a total of 30000 rupees. (see I can google, kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit3: I'm going to bed... Nearly 8am... I'm clearly sleep deprived from the mess i'm making in this post, lol


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome free game for 25th anniversary, thx Ninty!!



			
				t377y000 said:
			
		

> anyone know if i doenload it on my dsi will i still be able to download it on my 3DS?



I don't see why not?


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 30, 2011)

[youtube]VmZ7XMijcwQ[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> anyone know if i doenload it on my dsi will i still be able to download it on my 3DS?


Yes and yes.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 30, 2011)

Me and N1cko created a hack for the GBA version so you could play the 4 swords dungeon without having to beat the 4 player game and have multiple carts and cables etc.
It was hosted here http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%...ch.ke.voila.fr/ but god knows where it's gone now, into the bowels of the web.


----------



## Lily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Me and N1cko created a hack for the GBA version so you could play the 4 swords dungeon without having to beat the 4 player game and have multiple carts and cables etc.
> It was hosted here http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%...ch.ke.voila.fr/ but god knows where it's gone now, into the bowels of the web.








Please find this, I would love to finally play that dungeon!


----------



## T-hug (Sep 30, 2011)

There you go my precious:
http://filetrip.net/f957-The-Legend-Of-Zel...P-4-Swords.html


----------



## Outrager (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm on DSi 1.4.1 with an Acekard 2i HW44. So I guess I'm out of lucky if I want to keep using my AK2i and update my DSi to download this?


----------



## bleron (Sep 30, 2011)

Outrager said:
			
		

> I'm on DSi 1.4.1 with an Acekard 2i HW44. So I guess I'm out of lucky if I want to keep using my AK2i and update my DSi to download this?



basically yea.
i got so excited on downloading LoZ, updated, downloaded, and when I realized, my acekard wasnt working.
=( guess we will have to wait for an update.

though, my dstwo seems to be working fine loading.


----------



## Outrager (Sep 30, 2011)

bleron said:
			
		

> Outrager said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they release an update before Feb 2012 then. I don't want to spend the money on another flashcard since I'm saving up for all the new console/PC games coming out.


----------



## eggsample (Oct 1, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeXWImPlmaM[/youtube]
Download works with USA console in EU
Thanks Nin


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 1, 2011)

I remember playing the Four Sword Dungeon. My brother and I both had ALTTP GBA. Both of us completed 4 Swords. It's a hard dungeon, even with all the heart containers. Gonna replay through the dungeon again


----------



## adamshinoda (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it really available for download for the US? If it is, have anyone tried it on R4i?


----------



## exangel (Oct 6, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> Is it really available for download for the US? If it is, have anyone tried it on R4i?



Your comment doesn't make much sense to me.
It's DSiWare.  
If you have an R4i that isn't compatible with the DSi 1.4.3 system software or can't be upgraded with a firmware update, then you won't be able to download the game to DSi without making your R4i not work on DSi system anymore.

Yes, it really is available for download to US DSi/DSi XL/3DS consoles.  I have it on XL & 3DS systems.  

According to the Nintendo press release, the game will be up for free until February.

I was fortunately able to update my AK2i cards to 1.4.3 compatible & 3DS compatible last time a fix came out.  My DStwo is also updated.  So I'm still able to use my carts as well.


----------



## hunter291 (Oct 6, 2011)

This game makes me angry xD I have the gold keys and cleared the realm of memories. I can't get the colored keys because I can't collect enough ruppees. That is ok in my eyes and I just need to earn more ruppees. But the Hero's Dungeon makes me rage really hard xD I cleared the first two doors, but I always die in the last level of the last door xD Shit is sooo hard xD


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 6, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> This game makes me angry xD I have the gold keys and cleared the realm of memories. I can't get the colored keys because I can't collect enough ruppees. That is ok in my eyes and I just need to earn more ruppees. But the Hero's Dungeon makes me rage really hard xD I cleared the first two doors, but I always die in the last level of the last door xD Shit is sooo hard xD



It is ridiculous, i died in the third door of the heroes trial - then it occurred to me, that was the first time i had seen the Game Over screen, even including the GBA version, i never thought "hey what happens if i don't have enough rupees next time i'm KO'd"


----------



## Phaanox (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to revive this post, but, is there a way to get the game today? I saw this YouTube video with a trick but it seems that it doesn't work now:


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

Valkart said:


> I'm sorry to revive this post, but, is there a way to get the game today? I saw this YouTube video with a trick but it seems that it doesn't work now:


No, there isn't. Also damn you for bumping this, I thought it was a new topic that it was back up on the store


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 9, 2013)

Valkart said:


> I'm sorry to revive this post, but, is there a way to get the game today? I saw this YouTube video with a trick but it seems that it doesn't work now:




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

I though it was back on the eshop....


----------

